# Problems with Color on HD20



## Jerry Colclazier (Mar 24, 2013)

I have had an Optoma HD20 for three years now, having replaced the bulb about a year ago. Lately, I have noticed a color problem that looks like everyone has a bad sunburn. I would sure appreciate some help. Thanks


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Is there flickering while it's doing this at all?


----------



## Jerry Colclazier (Mar 24, 2013)

None at all


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Do you still have the old bulb? I'd try swapping it out just to try and rule out the bulb. Outside of the bulb and the color wheel, I don't think there's much more you could try and fix on this pj. If it's the DMD chip it would probably be cheaper to get a new pj than to get it fixed.


----------

